# Trivia 2/26



## luckytrim (Feb 26, 2020)

trivia 2/26
DID YOU KNOW...
After a male octopus mates, he becomes senile and soon  dies.


1. Between 1964 and 1969, Peter Noone did vocals for which  group that had 18
Billboard Top 40 Hits during that time?
2. Which TV series had all of the Primary actors making $1  million per
episode for the final two seasons ?
  a. - Seinfeld
  b. - Friends
  c. - That 70's Show
  d. - Everybody Loves Raymond
3. Which Caribbean island is known as "The Spice Island"  ?
  a. - Grenada
  b. - St. Maarten
  c. - Nevis
  d. - Trinidad and Tobago
4. What appropriate nickname is given to the highway that cuts  through the
swamps of the Florida Everglades?
5. They wore blue jeans, black tank-tops and had only two hit  songs. One in
particular that we really remember 'She drives me crazy' who  were they?
6. Who was on the Throne when Jack the Ripper did his dirty  deeds ?
7. Who is credited with the discovery of Penicillin  ?
8. Which genre of music has been characterized as "three  chords and the 
truth"?
  a. - Country
  b. - Blues
  c. - Neither
  d. - Both

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
During WWII, the Germans waterproofed a number of Panzer  Tanks, with the
goal of driving them across the seabed of the English Channel  to invade
England.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Herman's Hermits
2. - b
3. - a
4. Alligator Alley
5. Fine Young Cannibals
6. Victoria
7. Alexander Fleming
8. - a

TRUTH !!
The Tauchpanzer or deep-wading tank (also referred to as the  U-Panzer or
Unterwasser Panzer) was a standard Panzer III or Panzer IV  medium tank with
its hull made completely waterproof by sealing all sighting  ports, hatches
and air intakes with tape or caulk. The gap between the turret  and hull was
sealed with an inflatable hose while the main gun mantlet,  commander's
cupola and radio operator's machine gun were given special  rubber coverings.
Once the tank reached the shore, all covers and seals could be  blown off via
explosive cables, enabling normal combat  operation.

Read all about it here...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Sea_Lion#Panzers_ashore


----------

